# Blue Tail on a Redfish



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Can anyone explain why a Redfish has a blue tint to the tail right out of the water? I can see how the spot(s) would confuse an Osprey, or a larger predatory fish, why the blue tint? 

<Hmmm...Darwin>


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

From what I understand, the blue lights up when the fish is aggressively feeding. For what, I don't know, but alot of pelagic fish do the same thing, wahoo, marlin, etc.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I believe it has something to do with size and/or age. I've only witnessed the blue tail on fish up to about 30 inches. I've never seen it on big drum. 

Like some other fish, it must be a coloring or marking that fades as it matures.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It's that pristine Lynnhaven River water.You know the same reason that you can't keep Oysters, Clams etc. from back there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I always wondered about that*

Thanks for the information.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I've heard that it has something to do when they are feeding heavily on crustaceans or something. I think the bigger drum don't have it because they tend to eat more fish than crabs. 

Other than that, dunno


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I have been told....*

By the Old Timers that its from all th eblue crabs that they eat over their lives.. I have caught some big ones to 50 inches that the blue belt on their tail was almost 3/4 of an inch wide.. Makes sense.. JAM:fishing:


----------

